# rattle snake vaccine-just a heads up



## Bobm

It will be hot and rattlesnakes will be out , the vaccine is cheap and effective on prairie rattlers common in ND.

The manufacturer is Red Rock Biologic and I read a article in the Bismark paper a couple days ago that said Nd vets are now stocking it costs should range from 20-30 dollars per shot and the dog needs two shots thirty days apart.

Would be a good idea if you can afford it, rattlesnake bites really do a lot of damage and if the dog is bitten the current antivenom is extremely expensive, the vaccine will greatly reduce the cost of treatment and minimizes damage to the dog.

While its hot, stay away from prairie dog colonies those things are rattlesnake bait


----------



## mnswd

what parts of ND do I have to watch out for snakes


----------



## R y a n

mnswd said:


> what parts of ND do I have to watch out for snakes


They _can_ be found in all parts of the state, _however_ are more prevalent the further south and west you go. Highest concentrations are west of the Missouri River...

There tends to be more in the sagebrush and open prairie fields... e.g. "cattle country" vs the farm fields... in fact I can't remember having run across one east of Bismarck/Minot in many years... there tends to be more bull snakes (rattle snake lookalikes)...

Ryan


----------



## jmyers

I have fortunately never run into a rattler while hunting with a dog, but I've read on another bbs that a vaccinated Lab was bitten and didn't get sick at all afterwards. Although, you'll want to have a vet treat the bite. The bite location is prone to infection and tissue death if not treated properly.

An unvaccinated dog needs to be treated with anti-venom within the first 4 hours after the bite, plus some tissue death is pretty certain. I'm pretty sure that an anti-venom injection will run you around $100, if you can find a vet that stocks it.

I,ve had my dog vacinated every 6 mo. after the second booster. You can go with a once/year vaccination as long as the shot is administered about 45 days before you expect to hunt near snakes.

jmyers


----------



## jurso

I HATE snakes!!! what about if the hunter gets bit for cryin out loud!! can we take the vaccination? Is it true that after the first frost those dang things go under for the year?? i really really dont want to run into one.. UGH..


----------



## woodpecker

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## mburgess

Rattlesnake vaccine is a good idea if wandering into snake country, trust me I've seen first hand what a snake bite does to a dog. Badlands country is in the middle of no where. Long story short my dog was bit grouse opener about 4 years ago and he was in rough shape for a good week. Doubtful the vet will give the dog antivenom. Asked the vet that when it happened to my dog and he said it costs anywhere from 150-200$ per injection and can take up to 9-10 injections. He gave my dog an antiobiotic to kill clostridium infection common with rattler bites (eats skin away) and antiinflammatory meds. When the kidneys filter that venom your dog will be peeing blood for a couple days. Most animals don't die from prairie rattler bites, but a vaccine could save your buddy much agony!


----------



## griffman

Anyone know how long the vaccine is effective? One season, two, life??


----------



## Bobm

You have to get two injections thirty days apart and then one annual booster each year when it warms up, two if the dog is real small.

The closer to bird season the better about early august would be best unless you work the dog all summer. That would give the dog thirty days to build immunity.


----------



## jmyers

Dogs need vacinated every 6 mo. (after the second/30-day booster). I've read that you can go with a once/year vaccination as long as the shot is administered about 45 days before you expect to expose your dogs to snakes.


----------



## griffman

Thanks guys. Personally, I think I'll go without it. I just stay away from the snake lands early. You don't need to hit the badlands to find grouse....although they are there!


----------



## jurso

when can you safely hit the badlands on foot???
Is it after the 1st frost or just avoid the place altogether?


----------



## dakotashooter2

jurso....... I have spent about 10 day at the end of september bowhunting in the ND badlands for the last 25 years. In that time I have encountered a grand total of 3 live rattle snakes, none of which were remotely agressive. A couple of ranchers I know out there seldom see more than a few each summer.

A dog is far more likely to encounter a snake than you are.


----------



## jurso

Just saw your POST dakotashooter..
Thanks for the advice... Im booking my room in Medora for 1st week in November... Hope the Deer guys wont be thinkin im pushin all them cows around too much before their opener like last year..
I know the grouse will be spooky by then, but since I can mix in some potential Hun, & rooster action, it makes the 1700 mile one way trip a bit easier..
THANKS AGAIN!


----------

